

Barrett Brown faces 105 years jail for sharing leaks link on social networks - MarkHarmon
http://freebarrettbrown.org

======
e3pi
Nice looking page. I'm pleased to see more fomenting mass outrage against
DOJ's grossly excessive attacks on Aaron, Barrett, Weeve, Edward.

How can a people live in accord with a government that preens its image as a
Hollywood distilled icon of malevolent evil?

